# It's Driving me nuts your thoughts PLEASE



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

This is off topic but it's driving me nuts. I belong to a private club and our steward who is responsible for all F/b is running terrible numbers everytime I bring it up at a board meeting which we had last night again I get shot down. They put their head in the sand. we are running 38% for Bev consitently and 48% for food we serve grill food 6 days a week and friday fish which is mostly deep fried perch, haddock and grouper. This is not gorumet by any means They are priced high average ticket is 15.00pp and we are not getting too much food as I see i compared to other fish frys in the area and they are charging less. My feeling is it is going out the back door of course our board would NEVER believe that. Our ave. bottle of wine our cost is 7.00 we sell it for 5.00 a glass so as you can see we should make money? You have all been there what would you say?? I would start with weekly inventories with a bord member present . Oh also no POS system just a cash register. Thanks I would love to hear what you think? last month food was 77% excuse was a bill came in late from month before?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

A number of issues here

First is! Are you sure you dont have a partner?? 
In other words watch the back door.
Keep a one entrance/ exit policy. Watch the front door, is everything that you are being billed for comeing in??
Watch over production and waste, in other words check garbage cans.
Is every thing that comes in being weighed properly.
Do you maintain a large inventory,? if you do, cut it in half.In todays day and age you dont want your money sitting on shelves.
In purchasing do you take competitive quotes /?

CASH REGISTER ONLY???? You deserve what you get , to many freebees or friends
These are just some things to watch, there are more these are the basics.


----------



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree we have low inventory and they don't price competitivly at all no sysco no us foods no rinjhart all local which is HIGH but I am agreeing on the friends issue and the backdoor I think we have a major theft issue but I wanted some feedback because our board which my husband is the commodore of thinks I'm crazy and just complain I keep telling them I haven't done this 25 plus year and learned nothing God any Corp. Rest would have told me adios by now. I was looking over there PL again this morning and had to vent sorry it just drives me nuts we live in a small town she makes 38k a year plus bennys and works about 30hrs a week while I bust my butt and when I see those numbers my stomach just turns.......:crazy: and then they have sales tax in cos should that be an expense? we should make way more money than we do and her bounus is ditacted by the end of year number she gets 10% of the bottom line I think she takes it ahead of time:lol:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

{\Local purveyors in most cases kick-back.. I would get someone else. FAST Also sales tax never included in food or liquor cost. Since it is listed seperatly from bill and in essence is a direct payout O BONUS THIS YEAR tell her things are bad.


----------

